
YouTube Korea no longer allows users to create accounts, upload videos and post comments - vaksel
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/04/youtube-korea-respects-privacy.html
======
patio11
I'm not generally in favor of speech-limiting legislation to protect the
powerful from the people but if it results in comments getting turned off on
Youtube, well, every cloud has a silver lining. Who do I have to donate to to
get stupidly overreaching and almost certainly unconstitutional legislation
passed in the US?

~~~
vaksel
you have it backwards, they are protecting the people from the government
which passed a law requiring the use of real information to link accounts

~~~
mtinkerhess
I think the joke is that suppressive, unconstitutional legislation is
acceptable if a side effect is that people can't comment on YouTube -- a site
which is notorious for its low signal to noise ratio.

~~~
TJensen
Is there really signal on YouTube? I thought you could use the comments as
cryptographically secure random noise.

~~~
stcredzero
With a good hash function, that would work! English text has about 2.5 bits of
entropy per letter.

------
websevenpointoh
The state of many nations (China, North Korea) is quite scary. Anonymity is a
requirement if the people are to be given free speech (without fear of their
government -- although people should never fear their government).

~~~
Retric
Just an FYI this is South Korea.

~~~
websevenpointoh
yeah, thanks. i suppose that's why we're all taught to read closely. scary to
see things like this coming from south korea as well!

------
jpwagner
If this is misinformation, this blogger could end up in jail...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=560587>

------
known
free speech != responsible speech

